# Poecilotheria ornata size



## xjak3yx (Jul 18, 2010)

just wondering what sort of maximum size this species reaches. im very tempted to buy one as they are so beautiful !


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 18, 2010)

they can grow larger than 10" that's for sure.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 18, 2010)

kovsejr said:


> they can grow larger than 10" that's for sure.


:?

I'm pretty sure everything I have ever read states that 8 to 9" is the average. There may be an occasional 10" or close to it, but then again, some people have the propensity to exaggerate.


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 18, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> :?
> 
> I'm pretty sure everything I have ever read states that 8 to 9" is the average. There may be an occasional 10" or close to it, but then again, some people have the propensity to exaggerate.


Well, he asked for the max size, not the average. In this point, you are absolutelly right about the average size, but the max size, as you wrote that there are some specimens who acctually grow larger than 10". I was refering to Robc's ornata. I think he did say that his was larger than 10". Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 18, 2010)

kovsejr said:


> Well, he asked for the max size, not the average. In this point, you are absolutelly right about the average size, but the max size, as you wrote that there are some specimens who acctually grow larger than 10". I was refering to Robc's ornata. I think he did say that his was larger than 10". Correct me if i'm wrong.


No, he said it was 10" not over 10. and a lot of times Robc estimates, which isn't always the most accurate way to measure. And the max size doesn't mean that because one person said it was 10" that they all grow to that size. Seeing as the OP is considering getting one - I think the average adult size is what is important here.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 18, 2010)

kovsejr said:


> Well, he asked for the max size, not the average. In this point, you are absolutelly right about the average size, but the max size, *as you wrote that there are some specimens who acctually grow larger than 10"*. I was refering to Robc's ornata. I think he did say that his was larger than 10". Correct me if i'm wrong.


I did not write that.


----------



## kovsejr (Jul 18, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> I did not write that.


sorry...i misunderstood something.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 18, 2010)

No worries.


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 18, 2010)

Get it...they are large and beautiful. I acquired one a few months ago and had to put it in a temporary enclosure for a few days. The enclosure is 6" across at the back, she has her legs bent, straightened out Im sure shes an easy 8".


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 18, 2010)

Poecilotheria ornata and Poecilotheria rufilata are known as the largest arboreals currently. You are looking at about 8.5"+, which is downright massive for something that's climbing around on a glass tank. You may be one of those rare hobbyists that get a 10" specimen...


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 18, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Get it...they are large and beautiful. I acquired one a few months ago and had to put it in a temporary enclosure for a few days. The enclosure is 6" across at the back, she has her legs bent, straightened out Im sure shes an easy 8".


No, although it is batted around the proper way to measure them, that is by no means 8".


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 18, 2010)

Yo crows, "batted around", "proper way"...what do you mean?
If it helps the above P. ornata is minimum 7" and maximum 8" based on the 6" width of the container.


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 18, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Yo crows, "batted around", "proper way"...what do you mean?
> If it helps the above P. ornata is minimum 7" and maximum 8" based on the 6" width of the container.


Some say, measured fully stretched out (dead) is the proper way, some say it is while they are walking etc. Frankly I don't care. L4 to R1 across, by the looks of your picture, if the length of the bottom of that KritterKeeper is 6", I can't see that Poecilotheria ornata panning out 8", if it is, that is one deceitful picture.


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 18, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> Some say, measured fully stretched out (dead) is the proper way, some say it is while they are walking etc. Frankly I don't care. L4 to R1 across, by the looks of your picture, if the length of the bottom of that KritterKeeper is 6", I can't see that Poecilotheria ornata panning out 8", if it is, that is one deceitful picture.


I agree with L1 to R4, and hopefully soonish she will stretch out on the side of her much larger current enclosure and I can get a more accurate measurement. 

OP, get a P. ornata, they are awesome.


----------



## joshuai (Jul 18, 2010)

this is a good thread! Ryans ornata he use to have

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=127523&highlight=P.+ornata


----------



## venomous.com (Jul 18, 2010)

Jeez, who cares -exactly- how big the spider is? Why argue about something so trivial?

I've always understood that ornata reach ~8-9" max size


----------



## xjak3yx (Jul 18, 2010)

cheers for the info guys.. really considering buying one ! il have to lie to my girlfriend saying it ony grows small and isnt venomous :razz:


----------



## Pociemon (Jul 18, 2010)

Then you better hope she doesnt check it out on the internet;-)

ps; and avoid getting bitten


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 18, 2010)

ptviperz said:


> Jeez, who cares -exactly- how big the spider is? Why argue about something so trivial?
> 
> I've always understood that ornata reach ~8-9" max size


People come on here for information. Wrong information isn't good information. No one was arguing, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 19, 2010)

This species usually get about 9" , which is why I want one ! I have heard of rufilata's getting bigger , but maybe I heard wrong .


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Jul 19, 2010)

People do tend to exaggerate the size of their animals. I don't want to say that what I have used is a very precise program, but the Snake Measurer can give an idea about what we are looking at.
So you said your container is 6'' across. Here is the approximate size of your P. ornata compared to the container:

Roughly 6.13''.


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I 'm goin to respond.
Firstly, I really dont care if my spider is 10" or 7"...
I just made a "guesstimate" based on the 6" width of the KK she was in, and she isnt fully extended. Her leg joints (knees) are about an inch off the surface so....yeah a "guesstimate" put her AROUND 8". Oh please, please forgive my transgression.:}


The snake measure has a serious flaw...that being the spider is not flat on the surface. According to how that app works that is a requirement.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 19, 2010)

They get big!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 19, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> They get big!


Good answer!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 19, 2010)

Can we see the girl herself ?


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 19, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> This species usually get about 9" , which is why I want one ! I have heard of rufilata's getting bigger , but maybe I heard wrong .


In my personal experience Poecilotheria rufilata have gotten bigger, but that doesn't mean too much as I haven't been keeping Poecilotheria ornata for too long (3 years). My largest Poecilotheria rufilata is 9"+, perhaps in the 10" range, I never actually paid much heed to her actual measurement, all I know is she is downright massive. My largest Poecilotheria ornata is 8" or so, still very large, she just dropped a sac that I pulled within hours of construction, she did a good job.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jul 19, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Get it...they are large and beautiful. I acquired one a few months ago and had to put it in a temporary enclosure for a few days. The enclosure is 6" across at the back, she has her legs bent, straightened out Im sure shes an easy 8".


Just wanted to say this is one of the best spider pictures I have _ever _seen.  Wow...what good lighting!


----------

